# Fixing my posture, and getting some balance!



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

My plan:
I am fixing my posture, because it is causing me knee pain, and if I plan on playing sports (probably b-ball) I need to fix it. I am slow as a turtle, but before I work on that I have to fix my posture, and gain some balance. These are some of things I need to do first

1. Fix My posture- Stretch/Strengthen these muscles:
Stretch- hamstrings, erectors, hip flexors.
Strengthen- abs, glutes

2. Gain some balance, to do this I will be training for some core stability:
(bird-dogs/planls/standing on one leg, etc.)

3. Burn some calories, and gain some cadriovascular endurance
(Stationary Bike 15 Min. HIIT Cardio: 3-4 times a week)

4. Lose Fat, Diet (Not to strict, i'll try to post meals)

5. Upper Body Strength Training (Military Press, Machine Pull-ups, Bent-Rows, Bench Press)

So this journal will be over once I can do a good form ATG squat, and I have no more knee pain, than I will start a strength training journal until I build some average numbers (bodyweight bench, 1.5xbodyweight squat), than I will start training for power in my legs (Speed Squats, Plyo's, etc.)

I plan on stretching every day (Circuit 2x20sec for each muscle)
Hamstrings: http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/Hamstrings/Standing.html
Erector: http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/ErectorSpinae/BentoverCat.html
Hip Flexors: http://www.exrx.net/Stretches/HipFlexors/KneelingHipFlexor.html (I do it with 2 legs)

Total Body A:
*Posture Circuit*
Crunches: 3 sets 5sec Isometric Hold at top
Glute Bridges: 3 sets 5sec Isometric Hold at Top
*Balance Circuit*
Bird-dogs: 2 sets each side (opposite arm/leg)
Planks: 3 sets- 1 Hand with wide leg stance
*Lifting Superset* 3x5
Machine Pull-ups
Military Press

Total Body B:
*Posture Circuit*
Sit-ups: 3 sets 
Glute Kickback: 3 sets http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Glutes
*Balance Circuit*
Standing on one leg wihile pressing plates overhead: 2 sets each side
Planks: 3 sets- 1 Hand with wide leg stance
*Lifting Superset* 3x5
Bent-rows
Bench Press

Day 1- TBA + HIIT Cardio
Day 2- HIIT Cardio
Day 3- Off
Day 4- TBB + HIIT Cardio
Day 5- HIIT
Day 6- Off
Day 7- TBA + HIIT Cardio
Day 8- HIIT
Day 9- Off
Day 10- TBB + HIIT Cardio
Day 11- HIIT
Day 12- Off
Repeat

Wish me Luck! Thanks
If I am slacking, dont hold yourself back to say, stop being lazy you fat shit!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 21, 2006)

Ummm Goodluck  . what did you do today, workout wise? or was it an off day?  . i know your gonna/did stretching.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

kenwood said:


> Ummm Goodluck  . what did you do today, workout wise? or was it an off day?  . i know your gonna/did stretching.



yea I am starting the lifting tomorrow, but yes I stretched in the morning.


----------



## MyK (Oct 21, 2006)

stick to your goals!

if you ever get tired and feel like you cant do it, it helps to look back at where you where, and at how much you have gained!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2006)

A few things:

Why did you switch from the program you were doing before?  You did make progress, but you were grossly inconsistent.  You didn't give it a fair chance, because a program is only effective if you follow through.

Don't do situps for your abs.  Situps require a lot of hip flexor involvement to get the job done.  That's basically what the movement is: hip flexion!  You could easily make thing worse with this exercise.

Don't just think glute maximus, think glute medius/minimus.  These are big hip abductors.  If I remember right from your pictures, your femurs are internally rotated.  This almost always means an overactive and tight tensor fascia latae, which also generally means an underactive glute medius/minimus.  This is further corroborated by your femoral instability during a squat.  Try some clamshells and side lying bicycles.

You need to be doing some kind of lower body integrated/compound movement.  You aren't going to correct dysfunctional motor patterns if you don't try to do something where you can actually put them to use.  Isolation stuff is great for helping to correct imbalances, but it won't integrate these muscles back into proper movements patterns if you don't do something more functional.  If you have to start by squatting while holding onto something as you descend, then do it.

See about getting a foam roller.  I swear soft tissue work is amazing.  I have seen some serious issues seriously assisted by the usage of a foam roller.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, and are you sure HIIT cardio is the best thing for you now?  Do you even have a general conditioning base?  I would start out with some steady state aerobic stuff and move into the interval training once you lay the foundation.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> A few things:
> 
> Why did you switch from the program you were doing before?  You did make progress, but you were grossly inconsistent.  You didn't give it a fair chance, because a program is only effective if you follow through.
> *I was actually pretty consistent with the exercises, but I needed to change the exercise selection, due to progress.*
> ...



Thanks alot for the input


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Oh, and are you sure HIIT cardio is the best thing for you now?  Do you even have a general conditioning base?  I would start out with some steady state aerobic stuff and move into the interval training once you lay the foundation.



I think I will be fine with HIIT, I do have  very good cardio endurance if it doesn't have to do wih my bodyweight (I am using a stationary bike). The reason I suck at running is because I am like 240lbs right now lol.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

use tubing for resistance on the clam shells.  ankle weights can be used for lying hip abduction.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2006)

If the lying hip abductions with a straight knee are too easy, then you're doing them wrong.  The ROM is very small.  If you are capable of getting a good ROM, then you're doing them wrong.

Also, side lying bicycles are different.  See if you can find them on Google.  If not, I will explain.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> use tubing for resistance on the clam shells.  ankle weights can be used for lying hip abduction.



alright, I have to buy those


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

i suspect he is doing a lot of the exercises wrong.

I would like to see a video of you doing overhead pressess.  I just can't see your form being that good on it, considering how much you complain about your posture.  I want to see what it looks like when you press 95lbs overhead.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If the lying hip abductions with a straight knee are too easy, then you're doing them wrong.  The ROM is very small.  If you are capable of getting a good ROM, then you're doing them wrong.
> 
> Also, side lying bicycles are different.  See if you can find them on Google.  If not, I will explain.



yea I remember you explaining the form to me, alright I will try to get a vid of them soon, I am uploading a squat video right now, I really think you and funk are gonna be proud lol


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i suspect he is doing a lot of the exercises wrong.
> 
> I would like to see a video of you doing overhead pressess.  I just can't see your form being that good on it, considering how much you complain about your posture.  I want to see what it looks like when you press 95lbs overhead.



I promise my form is good on these! I will take a vid right now. My clean sucks though, please don't judge it lol, my max clean is probably like 100.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

how did it go with the athletic trainer?

you really need someone to give you instruction on these exercises and teach you how to perform them properly as well as manipulate them to fit your specific needs at this time.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I promise my form is good on these! I will take a vid right now. My clean sucks though, please don't judge it lol, my max clean is probably like 100.



Don't do cleans!  that is the last thing you need to be doing!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> how did it go with the athletic trainer?
> 
> you really need someone to give you instruction on these exercises and teach you how to perform them properly as well as manipulate them to fit your specific needs at this time.



I was out of school since then, I was having an alergic reaction to something, but I didn't know what it was (hot ears, rashes) but I found out it was peanut butter! no more peanut butter, I am fine now though. It is weird though because I used to always eat peanut butter


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Don't do cleans!  that is the last thing you need to be doing!



I only do it so that I can do military presses (I don't have a rack), I wouldnt do them if I didnt have to.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

alright while you guys check out this squat video, Ill make the military press video. http://youtube.com/watch?v=_KDuenzVzzg


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

oh, gotcha.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

I really impressed myself with the squats, I was just practicing them yesterday, and I got nowere near that, maybe the clamshells, and lying hip abduction activated some muscles I need to squat


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

New PR on military- 95x5 just because I was on camera, lol I only got 4 in this vid though because the 95x5 only showed my head down, I did the 95x4 like 1-2 min after the 95x5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtP1fPlNpXQ

did you guys see the squat vid yet?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

RE: squats

1) why are you going down to that depth?  You don't have the abillity to.  Your lower back rounds out like crazy.  Your entire upper body leans forward and is unable to maintain a good angle (which should be about paralell with your shank).

2) your right heel is coming off the floor.  You are super tight.

3) you need to work within' your functional ROM, which is a lot less ROM then what you did just there, and work on flexibility and improving that ROM as Flexibility improves.  Try box squatting down to a chain or a bench and work on sitting back and maintaining trunk angle.

RE: millitary press

1) hard to tell from the angle of the video....it looks like you are leaning back.  Don't do that, it places pressure on the lower back to much.

2) you need to push your chest through as the bar moves past your eyes so that you can (a) keep yourself from leaning back, (b) get the bar over your center of gravity and more stable and (c) effectively complete the ROM and not turn it into a standing incline press.

3) try working with DBs first to get the pressing movement evened out.  Pressing with a BB is a lot harder, technique wise, then pressing with DBs.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

you do look skinnier in the video though.  Have you managed to drop weight?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you do look skinnier in the video though.  Have you managed to drop weight?



no lol I am up to 245  , I seriously don't know how, I must have got taller or something, thats crazy, just the other month I was 225


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> RE: squats
> 
> 1) why are you going down to that depth?  You don't have the abillity to.  Your lower back rounds out like crazy.  Your entire upper body leans forward and is unable to maintain a good angle (which should be about paralell with your shank).
> *I am telling you, no matter what depth I go down I lean forward, I really need to strengthen my glutes, maybe my body does it just for balance?*2) your right heel is coming off the floor.  You are super tight.
> ...



thanks alot for the critiques


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> no lol I am up to 245  , I seriously don't know how, I must have got taller or something, thats crazy, just the other month I was 225



maybe my scale is fucked up, it was a cheap ass scale, I will try to get weighed on a different scale.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

mike, that is a problem if you are using your hands to get up from a chair.  you are not helping yourself if you are doing that.

can you please take a video of yourself squatting down (slowly!) to a chain, touch and go, don't rest on the chair, stand right back up (again slowly!) and go slow and try and control for posture.  Let me see what it looks like.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> mike, that is a problem if you are using your hands to get up from a chair.  you are not helping yourself if you are doing that.
> 
> can you please take a video of yourself squatting down (slowly!) to a chain, touch and go, don't rest on the chair, stand right back up (again slowly!) and go slow and try and control for posture.  Let me see what it looks like.



 I always have to use my hands to get up , ok I'll do it right now


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

sorry, I meant chaiR (typed to fast)


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

put your hands on your shoulders and point them forward towards the wall infront of you.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

funk- side or front view?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk: I tried over and over to do them but I can't, what does this mean?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

one side view one front view.

It means you are incredibly weak.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> one side view one front view.
> 
> It means you are incredibly weak.



lol, wich muscles? leg muscles or core stability?

isn't it weird though since in the squat vid, I was getting lower than a chair seat, and I paused at the bottom for a while?

My legs are probably very weak, when I first started benching my max was like 60lbs, and I never trained my legs, so... yea


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol, wich muscles? leg muscles or core stability?
> 
> isn't it weird though since in the squat vid, I was getting lower than a chair seat, and I paused at the bottom for a while?
> 
> My legs are probably very weak, when I first started benching my max was like 60lbs, and I never trained my legs, so... yea



1) your core, your hip extensors, hip flexors, everything!

2) it is not weird at all that you can get lower without the chair.  Look at how sloppy the squat is when you go that low.

The thing that you need to remeber is:

Getting there is not as important as how you get there.


basically, squatting down to that depth is not important if you are getting there is a biomechanically 'unsound' way.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok I got a side view (uploading it right now) the first 2 reps were practice, then the third rep I finally did it


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

okay.

I think you really need someone to be there.

the hardest part for me is watching these videos and knowing that if I were there I could coach and instruct and make you do what you are trying to do....But, I am not, so my hands are tied.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

first 2 were bad, last one I think I got it http://youtube.com/watch?v=J15ylmAZf2o&mode=user&search=


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

you should try and put something on the chair and squat down to that.

you might actually want to try placing some 10lb plates under your heels when you squat.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you should try and put something on the chair and squat down to that.
> 
> you might actually want to try placing some 10lb plates under your heels when you squat.



the last rep is good right? I just needed some practice, I can do it easily now...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

you are still leaning over big time though!

try to put some plates under your heels.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are still leaning over big time though!
> 
> try to put some plates under your heels.



with 10lb plates- 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=F1Y9ZYX3dnI

what do you think needs stretching?

sorry youtube was being slow


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

that looks better than the other one.

everything needs stretching!  You are all kinds of tight.  I mean, you squat down and your torso is nearly parallel with the floor!  There is something wrong there.

Your calves appear to be really tight, hip flexors as well.


Keep practicing with the plates.  Also, notice when the plates are under your feet, if you watch your squat there, when you hit the chair your torso angle brakes parallel with your shank.  At about 60 degrees of hip flexion you appear to be okay.  Work on that as your functional ROM for now, as you improve your flexibility to get down deeper.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 21, 2006)

whats a shank?

do you think I still need to work on core stability

thanks alot, I would be screwed if you never helped me out lol


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2006)

yes I think you need to work on core stability.

shank is your shins. 

look at how is trunk and shisn remain parallel to each other:


----------



## mike456 (Oct 22, 2006)

no training today, sore as hell from yesterday,. and I played football and backetball for about 4 hours, lol.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

cool..btw the link ir ur sig doesnt work


----------



## mike456 (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> cool..btw the link ir ur sig doesnt work



thanks for telling me, its fixed.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 22, 2006)

ur not elite. how can u put link in ur sig?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> ur not elite. how can u put link in ur sig?



I hacked the system biatch!





















jk rob changed it, go read the thread


----------



## mike456 (Oct 23, 2006)

my shoulder/tricep area hurts when I internally rotate my shoulder, I think it was from throwing the football around yesterday, also my ankles, and knees in alot of discomfort.... NO MORE SPORTS!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> If the lying hip abductions with a straight knee are too easy, then you're doing them wrong.  The ROM is very small.  If you are capable of getting a good ROM, then you're doing them wrong.
> 
> Also, side lying bicycles are different.  See if you can find them on Google.  If not, I will explain.



I could not find the side lying bicycles, do you have a link? I think the lying abductions clamshells must of activated my glutes, because I got alot deeper on the squats, and felt more stable (even though my form was bad)


----------



## mike456 (Oct 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> See about getting a foam roller.  I swear soft tissue work is amazing.  I have seen some serious issues seriously assisted by the usage of a foam roller.



If I get a foam roller, what muscles what I use it on, I wouldn't know what to do, or do you foam roll the whole body?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I could not find the side lying bicycles, do you have a link? I think the lying abductions clamshells must of activated my glutes, because I got alot deeper on the squats, and felt more stable (even though my form was bad)



The bicycles begin like a side lying abduction.  Instead of abduction your leg, you want to flex your hip and knee to 90 degrees and the bring it back.  Do this slowly and under control, and try to prevent your thigh from rotating down or up.  Imagine a glass of water resting on your leg that you don't want to spill.  Notice how it kind of looks like you're pedaling a bicycle.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2006)

mike456 said:


> If I get a foam roller, what muscles what I use it on, I wouldn't know what to do, or do you foam roll the whole body?



You could do your whole body pretty much, particularly the lower body.  Check out the sticky where P links up an article on it.  I believe the stretching sticky has it within.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't see any workouts here ???? Is this the Online journal section??


----------



## mike456 (Oct 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I don't see any workouts here ???? Is this the Online journal section??



lol just started it 3 days ago and haven't worked out since


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 24, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol just started it 3 days ago and haven't worked out since



You're going to have a hard time achieving your goals like that.  Mike, you should spend less time posting and more time getting shit together.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You're going to have a hard time achieving your goals like that.  Mike, you should spend less time posting and more time getting shit together.



ok its just the last couple of days I been playing sports like an idiot, and my whole body is just aching, I will start soon


----------



## mike456 (Oct 25, 2006)

meal 1: fat free milk- 1 cup
meal 2: 1 cup fat free milk, tuna w/ onions, lettuce on 12 grain bread, and alittle salad

those are the healthiest possible meals I can eat in school


----------



## mike456 (Oct 25, 2006)

workout:
2x12 crunches with 8 sec hold 
2x12 lateral leg raises ss with 2x15 of clamshells- with the leg raises I see what you were taling about with the laterals, the rom was alot shorter (they burned like a mofo, the weird thing is I felt a burn in the calf of my opposite leg??)
1 arm plank- 15 sec each side (feet are about a 18inch spread apart)
Bird-Dogs- 3 reps each side, 5 sec hold (1 set)
Pull-ups at 20secRI, 1x6 (overhand) 1x2 (neutral) 1x3 (underhand)
Military Press 95x2, 95x2 (tried to implement p-funks tips)
Push-ups 3 good reps one shitty one (just did them too see how many I can get)
this workout felt real short, probably because I was supersetting everything, I will add some more stuff next time.

oh and since acouple a weeks ago, everytime I try to extend my knee it starts hurting like a motherfucker, and If i try to extend it anymore it feels like somethings gonna break, but it just cracks, and then it is ok after I extend it fully, it happens everytime I stand up from a chair, or just stand up after a floor exercise, anyone know what it is? even if I am just seated and I try to extend my knee it does the same thing...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 25, 2006)

oh and no hiit/bike cardio today, gonna play football as cardio.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 25, 2006)

I only stretched hip flexors, and calves before and after workout, didn't know what else to stretch...


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 25, 2006)

stretch whatever is tight!!

glutes, hip flexors, low back, hamstrings, quads, and calves

how many times/day do you stretch? my phys therapist has me stretching 3x a day for 3sets of 20 sec holds on each leg. 

I feel the calf stretches making the most difference, when i'm done doing all the stretches i have a much more upright stance and my posture is dramatically improved. i also feel alot better especially in my lower back

the goal is to be able to lie on either side of your body and align your shoulders, hips and knees in a straight line

also, try to warm up before you stretch do a few sets of jumping jacks. at the phys therapists, we heat my glutes/lower back for about 25minutes and it makes a huge difference when stretching

more importantly, you need to stretch more often, much more often. less time sitting on your ass and more time stretching and doing ****. sitting only makes you tigther


----------



## mike456 (Oct 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> stretch whatever is tight!!
> 
> glutes, hip flexors, low back, hamstrings, quads, and calves
> how am I suppose to be sure those other muscles are tight? what if I stretch *one of them, and it ****s me even worse, lol, there is probably other muscles that are tight, but those were the only ones that funk can tell were tight from the vids.*
> ...



thanks for the advice


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 25, 2006)

here are some really helpful yoga stretches as well

http://www.mamashealth.com/exercise/exstretch.asp


----------



## Mista (Oct 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You're going to have a hard time achieving your goals like that.  Mike, you should spend less time posting and more time getting shit together.



Just do it Mike. Doesn't matter how much you talk about it, that wont get you shit. No excuses.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Yesterdays Workout*

*Stretch*
Calf Stretch 2x20sec
Hip Flexor Stretch 2x20 sec (my hip flexor flexibility is definitly improving)

*Lateral Leg raises *
left leg- 14(first couple of reps were bad form) ss with 25 *clam shells *
right leg- 11 ss with *20 clam shells*

*Crunches *
12 with 6 sec hold x 2

*Glute Bridge*
6 with 6 sec hold x 2

*One arm plank *(Legs spread about 18 inches)
right arm- 20 sec *PR*
left arm- 20 sec *PR*

*Standing on one leg* while bent-over doing rear lateral raises with 5lb plates (just to make it harder to balance)
10 reps, 8 reps

*Push-ups ss with BB Bent-over rows *
4 ss 95x5, 3 ss 95x4, 2 ss 95x4

*15 Body weight squats* (functional rom)

*Stretch*
Calf stretch 1x20sec, Hamstring/lowerback/calf stretch- 1x20 sec, Hip Flexor Stretch 1x20sec

wow my knees never hurt more than yesterday during school, it hurts from the back and front know, when it used to only be the front, it is a different kind of pain, I thing it is just because I been putting to much impact on them lately from running (while playing sports), No more running (except gym because I am forced to) until I fix myself up.

ps- I will be getting the foam roller soon.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

I did some benching today just for my ego and did 125x6, I had a couple more reps in me but I didn't want to push it, well because it is supposed to be my day off lol, I did this with really strict form, on my next training day, I am gonna see how much I can get, I will do it one rep short of failure, I think I can get 8-9. hopefully 9, hehe. I know my bench fucking sucks for my weight, and I know I shouldn't care right now, but I just want to see were I am at, because I haven't benched in a really long time, it looks like it is going up anyway, probably because of the push-ups and military presses, if my military press goes up, my bench should go up too...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2006)

> if my military press goes up, my bench should go up too...



not necessarily.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

hey p-funk my inner knee aswell as the back of my knee hursts now, is this of tight muscles or just mpact from heavyweight+running?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 28, 2006)

mike456 said:


> hey p-funk my inner knee aswell as the back of my knee hursts now, is this of tight muscles or just mpact from heavyweight+running?



a) problem from in efficient running.

b) I just can't answer these questions.  I am not there to see you run, to see you squat, to test you for muscle imbalances.  I am just making guesses.  I have no clue.

You really need to seek someone out.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

alright I am fucking digusted with the fat on my body/the knee pain/ and the shitty athleticism, it is time to do some serious fucking cutting, and drop some serious fucking weight, my goal is 190-200 my december 20th, end of story, I am 240 fucking pounds right now. I just have to get out of the house, because than I am acually moving around, and I am not sitting on my ass eating. My weight fluctuates like a mofo. 
This is how it was:
finished 8th grade going to 9th grade I was at 230, started exercising and dieting, got down to 209, and yes I still remember the fucking food that made me stop the diet, it was some nasty fucking jelly filled cookie! Then I climbed up to about 240 by the end of 9th grade than in the summer dropped down to 225, now I am back at 240! I have enough of this shit, I am getting down to 190! I am gonna print out a picture of that 1300lb mofo and put it on my fridge, see if that helps alittle.

just as you guys called me out on my training slacking (it really helped), do the same thing with my diet, I am a weak minded pussy, and unless someone confronts me on it, I don't do anything to fix it!

end of rant.

Thankyou


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

I actually put up the pic, lol I wonder what the first person to see that is going to say/do they will probably barf.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 30, 2006)

You can do it mike.  Every time your subconcious wants to give you some bullshit reason to eat garbage or be lazy, remind yourself that any reason not to clean up your act is only an excuse.  You don't get results by making excuses.

Also, I wouldn't make your weightloss quite so aggressive.  You could probably get away with something like 2-3 pounds a week max without losing any serious muscle.  Try for more like 220-225 by December 20th.  You don't want to go on some insane crash diet and then rebound back bigger than you were orginally because of a trashed metabolism.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

it is 3:15 and I am still on my diet! lol

meal 1: 1 cup fat free milk
meal 2: 1 cup fat free milk, tuna w lettuce and onions on 12 grain bread, little salad, and an apple


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

made it to my 3rd meal! the fat guy on the fridge really helped, hehe.

meal 3: tuna with 1 teaspoon oliveoil drizzled on top, and alittle mustard, tuna was seasoned with pepper. I am going to record my water intake to, I had my fist cup right now, I gotta start drinking more water.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

this is gonna be a real test for me, with all the halloween candy around.

maybe I should start the day after halloween? or have cheat day


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

small snak- half a green apple

after all the food I ate, I still lost a pound since the 240lb weigh in (I haven't went numbero dos.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

to tired today to workout, I will workout tomorrow, probably because of the diet?

yesterday I did practice squats, bench press, push-ups, pull-ups, and rows


----------



## mike456 (Nov 1, 2006)

alright, I am dropping this program, and I am trying something new, my knees are getting worse every day. For the past couple of days I been doing balance training, and weight lifting, no crunches, glute bridges, stretching etc. because I believe I am fucking my self worse. My body is like an S, I am a little hunched over, and I have the anterior tilt, so I figure I probably have tight trunk flexors, weak/long trunk extensors and tight hip extensors, and weak/long hip flexors yes the exact opposite of what I thought before (please let me know if I am going crazy)
new program:

total body push:
trunk extensions 3xdepends how much I can get @<20sec RI
1min RI
Flat Bench 5x5 
Military Press 5x5
DB Fly 3x12
DB Tri Extension 3x12
Balance work (One leg BW RDLS, Planks, etc.) Circuit

Total Body Pull
Hip Flexions (Lie on floor and bring legs up) 3xdepends... <20sec RI
1 min RI
DB Rows 5x5
Pull-ups 5x5
DB rear laterals 3x12
Curls 3x12
Balance work (One leg BW RDLS, Planks, etc.) Circuit

Foam roll (when I get roller) every day- stretch trunk flexors, hip extensors, calves

we train movements, so why not stretch movements?

and one question is it possible to have tight trunk flexors, but long hip flexors?


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 1, 2006)

you need to get off the computer and go play sports. the reason why your so fucked up is because your hunched over in a chair all day long. Sitting is terrible for you, especially if you already have poor posture and poor postural habits

you also have way way way too much pushing in that routine. your posture is already out of alignment, you should be limiting the pushing and have much more pulling if your going to correct the S shape. In fact, i'd drop all the pushing until you get yourself back to square one


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2006)

dude, you need to find a specialist to go to.  You are doing all this hypothesizing, trying different routines, changing the routine to frequently, not being consistent, etc.....You need someone to be there to (a) figure out what needs the most amount of work, (b) be there to push you and teach you proper mechanics, and (c) someone to be accountable to, so that you can't slack off.

Fly out to AZ for a month.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 2, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> you need to get off the computer and go play sports. the reason why your so fucked up is because your hunched over in a chair all day long. Sitting is terrible for you, especially if you already have poor posture and poor postural habits
> 
> you also have way way way too much pushing in that routine. your posture is already out of alignment, you should be limiting the pushing and have much more pulling if your going to correct the S shape. In fact, i'd drop all the pushing until you get yourself back to square one



trust me I would love to play sports if my knee was not so fucked up, before my knee was like this, I would play basketball for about 3 hours a day, almost everyday. I been playing sports lately, but it makes my knees so bad after I can't even walk. 

why should I put more pulling than pushing into my routine? My shoulders don't hunch over, it is my trunk that is...


----------



## mike456 (Nov 2, 2006)

P-funk said:


> dude, you need to find a specialist to go to.  You are doing all this hypothesizing, trying different routines, changing the routine to frequently, not being consistent, etc.....You need someone to be there to (a) figure out what needs the most amount of work, (b) be there to push you and teach you proper mechanics, and (c) someone to be accountable to, so that you can't slack off.
> 
> Fly out to AZ for a month.



I wish I could, I wish I could


----------



## Gordo (Nov 2, 2006)

> meal 1: 1 cup fat free milk



That's not a meal.... 

However, stick with your game plan.... you can do it, it's just a matter of will


----------



## mike456 (Nov 3, 2006)

yesterdays workout:
total body push

Flat Bench 90sec RI
130x3
130x3
130x3
130x3

Military Press
95x1

DB Tricep Extension
28x8

DB Flyes
28'sx7

Hip Flexions
3 sets

Stretched Hip Extensors

I decided I will only be working on my hip posture for now, and than later I will do my trunk. Yesterdays workout I was just seeing what weight I would be using.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

Dynamic Warmup

*BB Rows *@ 60sec RI
100 x 4 *PR* I guess
100 x 3
100 x 4
100 x 3 

*Medium Overhand Grip Machine Pull-ups *@ 60sec RI
Level 7 x 5 *PR*
Level 7 x 5
Level 7 x 4
Level 7 x 4

*DB Alternating Curls*@ 30sec RI
28 x 6 (each arm) oops, need to lower the weight
23 x 12  *PR*
23 x 8 

*Reverse Fly- Cable* (was suppose to use DB, but didn'tfeel like changing weights)
Level 2 x 8
Level 1 x 6 
cables sucked, use DB next time

Hip Flexions
3 sets

Hip extensors stretch

the exercises that have levels (pull-ups) I am using a total gym to do, so if I increase reps/intensity, it could be due to loss of weight (the machine uses your bw as resistance)

weigh in- 240 (full stomach  )

Great workout, I might start rating my workouts like squaggleboggin (were have you been?!)


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job on the PR's!!! Thats fantastic!


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Great job on the PR's!!! Thats fantastic!



lol, you are joking right? those numbers are pitiful


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Those may not be the best numbers, but hey they are PR's for you and thats all you can do, make PR's for yourself. As you know you wont be benching 350lbs tommorow! Gotta work your way up to it!!!


----------



## mike456 (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Those may not be the best numbers, but hey they are PR's for you and thats all you can do, make PR's for yourself. As you know you wont be benching 350lbs tommorow! Gotta work your way up to it!!!



thanks, with all those exclamation points you used, I thought you might have been joking, lol thanks


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Nope not joking at all. I would never poke fun at someone who is trying. I mean hell there are many people in this world who dont do anything. Always give respect to anyone who is trying.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 5, 2006)

just want to record all of these things:
1. My feet point outwards.
2. I have knee pain.
3. I have a very small rom on RDLs, something is tight (probably hams- thats where I feel the stretch)
4. I think my knees buckle inwards (pic at bottom)
5. I can't do a squat (will post link to vid)
6. My butt and gut stick out. (anterior tilt)
7. I don't have the balance to rida a bicycle while standing, lol (bad balance)

squat- http://youtube.com/watch?v=_KDuenzVzzg


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 5, 2006)

can't tell much from that picture. if you want to self diagnose (since you cant go to a PT) you need to take pictures from head to toe facing the camera, back to camera, and both sides. make sure your feet are included in the pic


----------



## mike456 (Nov 6, 2006)

Dynamic Warmup
BB Bench Press
130x4
130x6 *PR *BITCHES! lol real proud of this
130x4

Stretched calves, hip flexprs, RDL stretch (my rom on RDL sucks, I am working on that)
Glute Bridge
1x15sec
1x15sec
1x10sec

Rolled feet witha  tennis ball, the ball almost popped lol

I am going to stay away from the pressing for now as FUNC mentioned, and concentrate on pulling (I will still do occasional push-ups and tricep extensions, so I dont lose too much of my bench strength)

tight muscles: calves, pecs (I think my shoulders are rounded, so that is why I am dropping the presses), hamstrings are definitly tight, and lower back.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 9, 2006)

glutes are sore as hell (yesterday and today) probably from the rdls I did, I think this is the first time they were ever sore, the glute bridges never got the glutes sore, they only got my hamstrings sore....

wow I just got my foam roller delivered as I was typing this message  These things are huge, I pictured them to be smaller, I also got a band. I am gonna roll right now


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 9, 2006)

You're getting stonger and more flexible all around. I remember your first squat videos you couldn't even keep your balance. Keep up the good work and congrats on the bench PR.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

Keep it up mike.  Tough it out on that foam roller too.  It hurts like a bitch at first, but things get better after a few sessions.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Keep it up mike.  Tough it out on that foam roller too.  It hurts like a bitch at first, but things get better after a few sessions.



I was on that thing for like 3 hours yesterday, its fucking intense- the place were it hurt the most was the calves while my ankle was dorsiflexed, but I like this pain, it is a good pain, hehe, I also did side steps with the band I got, but the band is too weak for them, I did clamshells with them, and they were great. Oh and on the bench yesterday I got 140x3 
I tried rolling my hip flexors but I didnt feel anything, the only thing that happened was my balls got smashed lol... but I love this thing, do you guys use it everyday? pre/post workout?

PS- I felt alot better after using it, I kind of had like a sore feeling for about 10 minutes than it went away, and my knees felt pretty good


----------



## mike456 (Nov 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You're getting stonger and more flexible all around. I remember your first squat videos you couldn't even keep your balance. Keep up the good work and congrats on the bench PR.



Thanks, I am hoping by 2 years I can bench 300lbs (I know it is too much) but that is the record in my school, and I want to beat those fuckers, lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

doin' good man.

the foam roller is great!

have you checked out the stickies on different ways to use it?  Keep at it.

I am not surprised that your calves are real tender.  They are very tight, this is why your heels come up when you squat.

Which band did you get?


----------



## mike456 (Nov 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> doin' good man.
> 
> the foam roller is great!
> 
> ...



I got a mini medium, the green one

and I got the roller you advised me to get, and the small white one, just because it was 7 bucks, lol

I read an article on t-nation "feel better for 10 bucks" I will check out the one in the stickies, thanks


----------



## mike456 (Nov 10, 2006)

the medium band http://performbetter.com/detail.aspx_Q_ID_E_3893_A_rnd_E_35


----------



## mike456 (Nov 10, 2006)

any suggestions on what I can do with them, other than side steps, clamshells, and lateral leg raises?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

oh, I thought you got the bigger band, like the jump stretch band.

You can take the mini band and place it just above your knees and work on your squats and drive you knees into the band and preventing them from caving in.  You can use the same set up for glute bridges and then as you get better, you can do single leg glute bridges and have the other leg extended straight out and pushing into the band (abducting the hip against resistance).


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 10, 2006)

mike456 said:


> glutes are sore as hell (yesterday and today) probably from the rdls I did, I think this is the first time they were ever sore, the glute bridges never got the glutes sore,* they only got my hamstrings sore....*



Bridges work the hamstrings in a big way.  Ive been doing them in rehab in all sorts of ways.  When I am done, my hamstrings are on fire.  I cant WAIT to do something else to get my mind off of them.

Cool thing about bridging and other core work, is that it doesnt take too long to progress to other unstable, yet controlled movments.  When you look back, you can clearly remember when extending a leg or even holding a bridge for a longer period of time was hell.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2006)

you shouldn't feelthe bridges in your hamstrings as much.  if you do that means they are taking over for the glutes (synergistic dominance), which is not good.

Try doing your glute bridges, holding for time (say 30sec per set).  Before each set, statically stretch your hamstrings and hip flexors to decrease neutral drive and then go do the set.  Focus on squeezing your ass as hard as you can for the entire 30sec.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 11, 2006)

Stretched Hip Flexors

*Glute Bridge *x 15 seconds

*RDLS*@ 1min RI
140lbs
4x4

*Seated Cable Rows* 30sec RI
Level 7 One band
3x8

*Pull-ups* 30sec RI
Level 7
3x5

*DB Alternating Curls* 30sec RI
23x12
23x8
23x5

Stretched Calves

One triset of standing on one leg- bird-dog- plank

*Chair Squats*
1x3- wasn't slow enough on way down
1x4- good form
1x5- ok form

my knees have been feeling better, but are still messed up 
I played basketball yesterday, and played alittle today morning, I jumped as high as I ever did , just the other week I could not grab rim on 9.5 feet, but yesterday I grabbed it easily  Also did not feel any pain when I was running or after we finished playing.

the foam rolling is really helping, i rolled yesterday, and I am going to roll again in about an hour.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

it sounds like proper training is paying off with your knees.

I know you will think this is strange or you might feel weird doing it, but, even when you go to play ball with your friends, be sure to do a proper dynamic warm up.  Your knees with thank you.  Honestly, over this summer I was just getting over some patellar tendonitis and I went and shot hoops with Dale.  After about 2 jumps in the air, my tendonitis flared right up and was there for about 5 weeks.  It sucked.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 11, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it sounds like proper training is paying off with your knees.
> 
> I know you will think this is strange or you might feel weird doing it, but, even when you go to play ball with your friends, be sure to do a proper dynamic warm up.  Your knees with thank you.  Honestly, over this summer I was just getting over some patellar tendonitis and I went and shot hoops with Dale.  After about 2 jumps in the air, my tendonitis flared right up and was there for about 5 weeks.  It sucked.



when my knee pain first came, and when I first posted about it, it was definitly tendonitis, but that stopped happening, and a different pain comes now, I can just be standing up from a chair and then all of a sudden...


----------



## mike456 (Nov 11, 2006)

hey p-funk you think I should do the t-nation neanderthal no more program? or just stick with what I am doing?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't know.  

Do you have the same movement impairments as the guy in the case study?


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 14, 2006)

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1608/is_3_22/ai_n16101406

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459910&pageNo=-1#bottom


----------



## mike456 (Nov 14, 2006)

Workout 1-
Stretch- Hip Flexor Calves, Lower Back- 2x20sec
Dynamic Warm-up (misc. stuff just to get loose and warm)
Resistance-
Glute Bridges- 2 reps with isometric hold (squeeze glutes) 
RDL???s 4x5@120sec RI 
Clamshells with band 3x- @no rest (switch legs) 
A1. BB Bent-over row 3x5
      A2. CG Bench Press 3x5@120sec RI
Machine Pull-ups 3x5@45sec RI
Stability- Misc. (plank, bird-dog, standing on one leg, etc.)
Stretch- Hip Flexor Calves, Lower Back- 2x20sec
Foam Roll- Calves, Thighs, Lower Back

Workout 2- 
Stretch- Hip Flexor Calves, Lower Back- 2x20sec
Dynamic Warm-up (misc. stuff just to get loose and warm)
Resistance-
Chair Squats 3x<5 @30sec RI (when strong enough use DB) 
Pull-down Abs 3x10-12@30sec RI with Isometric hold 
Machine Reverse Calf Raises 3x10-12@30sec RI with Isometric hold 
A1. Seated Cable Rows 3x5 with Isometric hold
      A2. Triceps Push-down 3x8-10@45sec RI
Cable External Rotations 3x10-12@30sec RI
Stability- Misc. (plank, bird-dog, standing on one leg, etc.)
Stretch- Hip Flexor Calves, Lower Back- 2x20sec
Foam Roll- Calves, Thighs, Lower Back


----------



## mike456 (Nov 17, 2006)

workout from 2 days ago, never got to post it

stretched calves, hip flexors, pecs

clamshellls with band- no rest (switch legs)
left- 8, 8, 7
right- 8,8,6
lateral leg raises- no rest
left leg- 8 right leg- 8, I feel these in my TFL and not in my glutes, so I am dropping them, but clamshells were great.

box squat (low bench)@45sec RI with 20lb DB, form felt great
1x4, 1x3, 1x4

Explosive CG Bench SS with BB Bent-over rows (no rest at all)
CG Bench- 95x8, 95x8, 95x8(last set wasnt so explosive lol)
BB rows- 95x5, 95x4, 95x3
that was too fucking intense, I wont be supersetting those anymore with no rest.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 17, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1608/is_3_22/ai_n16101406



I passed the first test, and failed the second test, I do not think I have an internally rotated humeri/rounded shoulders.

I think I have an anterior pelvic tilt, wich is causing my femur to internally rotate, causing my knees to buckle in and my feet to pronate.

I just have to strengthen my glutes and abs, and stretch my hip flexors and lower back.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Do you have the same movement impairments as the guy in the case study?



forget it, I will just go with the program I am on right now, my knees seem to be getting better.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> forget it, I will just go with the program I am on right now, my knees seem to be getting better.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> forget it, I will just go with the program I am on right now, my knees seem to be getting better.



I haven't stopped in here for a while, but that's great Mike!  Glad to hear it.

Also, I've noticed a similar kind of thing with the straight leg abductions with clients.  A lot of them have trouble keeping in proper alignment for this movement, so clamshells, tube/band sidesteps, deadlift walks, and others take the place of that movement now.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I haven't stopped in here for a while, but that's great Mike!  Glad to hear it.
> 
> Also, I've noticed a similar kind of thing with the straight leg abductions with clients.  A lot of them have trouble keeping in proper alignment for this movement, so clamshells, tube/band sidesteps, deadlift walks, and others take the place of that movement now.



deadlift walks?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 18, 2006)

mike456 said:


> deadlift walks?



It's like a 1-leg RDL without weight and your hands out in a "T" position.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 19, 2006)

box squat progress, less than one month between vids! plus the nev vid the "box" is lower

new- http://youtube.com/watch?v=SmwkAQZ8h7Q

old- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J15ylmAZf2o


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2006)

mike456 said:


> box squat progress, less than one month between vids! plus the nev vid the "box" is lower
> 
> new- http://youtube.com/watch?v=SmwkAQZ8h7Q
> 
> old- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J15ylmAZf2o



That's great Mike!  Looks to me like not only do you have more control, but your hip flexors have loosened up a lot.  That is excellent progress.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

I am going to be lifting 3 times a week (Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday) and I will be doing conditioning with a friend for about 1-2 hours on MWF (basically joggin, lunging step-ups on steps, jumping jacks, stationary bike, b-ball, etc.) I want to be on the b-ball team next year 

I am thinkinf of trying good-morning squats, I think it will be great for my glutes, like a half good-morning, half squat (with an arched back)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

> I am thinkinf of trying good-morning squats, I think it will be great for my glutes, like a half good-morning, half squat (with an arched back)



i think that is the worst idea i have ever heard.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i think that is the worst idea i have ever heard.



lol, please explain

almost every video I have seen on youtube of somone squatting (including p'lifters) lean forward when they squat.
I will squat as far down as possible and bring my chest down so that it makes contact with my knees (while keeping my back arched)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol, please explain
> 
> almost every video I have seen on youtube of somone squatting (including p'lifters) lean forward when they squat.
> I will squat as far down as possible and bring my chest down so that it makes contact with my knees (while keeping my back arched)



the last thing that YOU need is to do good mornings. You need basic strength!  Focus on deadlifting and RDLs for your posterior chain.  Keep working on your squats.  You have poor potural control....good mornings would be asking for trouble IMO.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the last thing that YOU need is to do good mornings. You need basic strength!  Focus on deadlifting and RDLs for your posterior chain.  Keep working on your squats.  You have poor potural control....good mornings would be asking for trouble IMO.



ok, I will not implement them, not worth the risk.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

mike456 said:


> ok, I will not implement them, not worth the risk.



you can get the same benefit from RDLs.  Restric your tempo on the eccentric and the isometric so that you can work on maintaing your alignment.

Also, don't be so quick to jump to advanced exercises like Good Mornings (even though I think they are more risk than reward anyway).  What you are doing is helping you know.  You said it yourself.  Stick with it.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.  You are making great strides in both helping you posture, your balance/coordination and your knee.  Keep at it!


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

what about reverse hyper extensions?

I doubt i will have the strength to even do one, but I will try to find something I can try them out on.

I am still not confident with my deadlifting form to even do them, I can't keep an arched back.

I just need some more exercises for the glutes other than a clamshell that I have the balance and strength do do.

What about like a lunging step-up up a staircase (skipping one step)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what about reverse hyper extensions?
> 
> I doubt i will have the strength to even do one, but I will try to find something I can try them out on.
> 
> ...



step ups are good.  make sure you stay tight and prevent the pelvis from dipping  to one side.

what about 45 degree hyperextensions (just don't hyperextend.  Pause at the top when you are at a neutral posutre and hold)?

IN the RDL, is your back neutral?  that is important.  either a slight arch or neutral.

Reverse hypers are good if you can do them. Again, pause for a 3 count or so at the top of the movement, when you are at a neutral posture.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

I train at home, no equip. to do a 45 deg hyperextension, but the reverse hypers I might be able to find a high table or something I can do them on.

The RDL I can keep my back arched, but there is a very short rom, I think it is tight hammies maybe.
But the deadlift since you start from the ground, I cannot keep neutral or arched.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

can you do split squats yet?  lunges?


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> can you do split squats yet?  lunges?



no


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

wouldn't I be able to squat before lunges or split squats? aren't they alot harder, because your only using one leg? harder to balance, etc.?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wouldn't I be able to squat before lunges or split squats? aren't they alot harder, because your only using one leg? harder to balance, etc.?



I dunno, if you look at split squats or even bulgarian squats, you have the back leg to stabilize yourself and balance. Plus with split squats you have a larger base than a regular squat.

Thats the way i see it, anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2006)

mike456 said:


> wouldn't I be able to squat before lunges or split squats? aren't they alot harder, because your only using one leg? harder to balance, etc.?



hold onto something when you split squat.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 21, 2006)

I was in the gym, and I found a way to do hypers on the cable seated row machine, yay or nay?

also, if you thinks its a good idea to do machine squats/leg press, what is the best foot positon for the glutes? high up, right?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I was in the gym, and I found a way to do hypers on the cable seated row machine, yay or nay?
> 
> also, if you thinks its a good idea to do machine squats/leg press, what is the best foot positon for the glutes? high up, right?



how are you doing it off the seated row bench?  I can't picture it.

I don't think the leg press would be terrible for you.  I don't think it is the best.  I usually hate the leg press, but it may help you just develop some strength.  Do it with one leg.  you might want to pair it up with something that transfers over functionally.  Like, 1-legged leg press super set with a 1-leg RDL (no weight..just work on maintaing position and go only as far as you can without compensation).


----------



## mike456 (Nov 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> how are you doing it off the seated row bench?  I can't picture it.
> 
> I don't think the leg press would be terrible for you.  I don't think it is the best.  I usually hate the leg press, but it may help you just develop some strength.  Do it with one leg.  you might want to pair it up with something that transfers over functionally.  Like, 1-legged leg press super set with a 1-leg RDL (no weight..just work on maintaing position and go only as far as you can without compensation).



I am seated at the end of the bench, and then I hold the cable, and just lean back while keeping my back arched (I use the cable as resistance)

It is not really a leg press, you lay in this bench, and the place were you push with your feet does not move, you move (kind of like a machine hack squat), so It is using my bodyweight, so I don???t have the strength to do it one-legged, I figured it would be good for leg and glute strength.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish me or funk or cowpimp could train you for like a week


----------



## mike456 (Nov 22, 2006)

I got a friend I been playing basketball with since the summer, and we never played 1 on 1 until yesterday, we played 4 games yesterday, he won everyone, because I wasn't giving enough effort until the last game, it was 7 to 1 (he had the lead) and then I really started trying, he still won the game buit final score was 12 to 13, it is great, we are so fucking competitive with each other, so we really bust are ass playing, I just gopt done playing another 4 games with him today, and I won everyone, you could really impress yourself if you give 100% in a 1 on 1 basketball game, we play like we are playing for money, I get so winded after like the first couple of plays, but then its like I don't feel tired, I don't know if I just don't realize it or what... basketball is fucking great, and I think if we play like this consitently, I will be on the basketball team next year, no problem


----------



## mike456 (Nov 30, 2006)

I started jogging 2 days ago, today was my second time, the first time I was by myself, jogged/ran for about 10 minutes, well today the same freind I played basketball told me he would go jogging with me, he is also alittle overweight, and had knee surgey (he has no cartilage in his knee now) in the summer, anyways I warmed up/stretched and we started running everything was fine and I was about at a half mile, and all of a sudden guess what happened guys... my knee gave out, my inner knee hurt like a mother fucker, I couldnt even walk without pain (had to walk all the way back), it still hurts right now, but at least I am sitting on my ass, this is fucking bullshit...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I started jogging 2 days ago, today was my second time, the first time I was by myself, jogged/ran for about 10 minutes, well today the same freind I played basketball told me he would go jogging with me, he is also alittle overweight, and had knee surgey (he has no cartilage in his knee now) in the summer, anyways I warmed up/stretched and we started running everything was fine and I was about at a half mile, and all of a sudden guess what happened guys... my knee gave out, my inner knee hurt like a mother fucker, I couldnt even walk without pain (had to walk all the way back), it still hurts right now, but at least I am sitting on my ass, this is fucking bullshit...



you knees seems to always be hurting and the fac that it gave out is not good.  Have you gone to the Doctor?

is it swollen at all?  check behind the knee too.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you knees seems to always be hurting and the fac that it gave out is not good.  Have you gone to the Doctor?
> 
> is it swollen at all?  check behind the knee too.


It just happened about 25 minutes ago, I am not going to go to the doctor, anyway I have had this same pain before, and it gets better daily, the bad thing is that if I try to run, it will just happen again.

It is not swolen, I feel it in the inside of the knee


----------



## mike456 (Nov 30, 2006)

I am 99% sure the reason it is happenng is how I explained it in that thread I made acouple days ago, thats why the pain is on the inside, when standing my feet and lower legs are not straight under my knees


----------



## mike456 (Nov 30, 2006)

maybe I used the wrong term when I said "gave out" I meant it just all of a sudden started hurting alot, it is not like it was hurting alittle and got worse, just all of a sudden... maybe "gave out" means something else...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

when you say "gave out", I think that you lost your footing and control of your leg (maybe even fell) or lost balance for a second.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow when It happened it was my left leg that was really hurting well I been sitting down for the past 30 min with my left leg on my right leg, and now my left leg doesnt hurt, but the right still does, you think maybe a tight TFL is causing it?


----------



## mike456 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is how I was sitting, with my left foot resting on my right leg, if you don't know what I was talking about

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/7871/sittingcj3.jpg


----------



## mike456 (Nov 30, 2006)

I can extend my knee while seated with no pain, but when I am standing/walking it hurts


----------



## mike456 (Dec 2, 2006)

"??? Moving on to the lower body, there are definite anterior pelvic tilt implications on the femur. Specifically, anterior tilt of the pelvis forces the femur into internal rotation. This places stress on the lateral part of the thigh, most notably the vastus lateralis muscle and the tensor fascia latae (TFL) and iliotibial band (ITB). These areas become shortened, tight, and are usually implicated in cases of lateral knee pain. 

??? While the inward rotation of the femurs carry on to the tibiae, it's important to note that a condition known as genu valgum (knock knees) often develops. With this condition, the tibia abducts (moves away from the midline of the body) relative to the femur. This can place a great deal of stress on the medial aspect of the knee.

The tibia internally rotates on the talus in the closed-chain position. This internal tibia rotation is associated with pronation of the subtalar joint (involves the talus and calcaneus). In plain English, this means your feet flatten.
"

this is my problem, I know how to fix it. I wish I saw this earlier.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lower Body: Hypertonic/Shortened/Overactive

1. Iliacus, Psoas Major and Minor, Rectus Femoris: hip flexion and external rotation.

2. Rectus Femoris: hip flexion and knee extension.

3. Lumbar Erector Spinae (Spinalis, Longissimus, and Iliocostalis: Lumborum fibers): hip extension and lateral flexion of spine.

4. Quadratus Lumborum: ipsilateral flexion and stabilization of pelvis and lumbar spine. However, when active bilaterally, the QL contributes to lumbar extension, which can be accentuated with anterior pelvic tilt.

5. Hamstrings (semitendinosus, semimembranosus, biceps femoris): hip extension, internal rotation (semitendinosus and semimembranosus), and external rotation (biceps femoris only); knee flexion, internal rotation (semitendinosus and semimembranosus), and external rotation (biceps femoris only).

6. TFL/ITB (ITB is fascia): hip abduction, flexion, and internal rotation.

7. Adductors (Adductor Longus, Brevis, and Magnus; Gracilis, and Pectineus): hip adduction, flexion or extension (depending on position), and external or internal rotation (depending on position), and knee flexion (gracilis only).

8. Piriformis, Gemellus superior, Obturator Internus, Gemellus Inferior, Obturator Externus, and Quadratus Femoris: hip external rotation.

9. Vastus lateralis: knee extension

10. Peroneals (Peroneus longus, brevis, and tertius): eversion, plantarflexion (tertius contributes to dorsiflexion).

11. Soleus: plantarflexion

12. Gastrocnemius (especially lateral head): plantarflexion, knee flexion.


Lower Body: Hypotonic/Lengthened/Inhibited

1. Gluteus maximus: hip extension, external rotation, and adduction (lower fibers only).

2. Gluteus medius and minimus: hip abduction, internal rotation (both), and external rotation (medius only as the hip abducts).

3. Rectus Abdominus: lumbar flexion and ipsilateral flexion.

4. Transverse Abdominus (TVA): stabilization of lower back (function is integrated with multifidus and pelvic floor muscles).

5. Multifidus (lumbar): segmental spinal stabilization (synergist of TVA), lumbar extension, and rotation (both contralateral and ipsilateral).

5. Internal Oblique: lumbar flexion, ipsilateral flexion, and ipsilateral rotation.

6. External Oblique: lumbar flexion, ipsilateral flexion, and contralateral rotation.

7. Vastus medialis: knee extension

8. Tibialis anterior: inversion and dorsiflexion

9. Tibialis posterior: inversion and plantarflexion


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

How are things coming along Mike? I really havent talked to you in a while.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 5, 2006)

ok, I quit, I finally realized I am not going to be able to fix my posture problems online, My options are:
a. Get on some sort of team, so i can meet with the athletic trainer of the school.
b. Go to the doctor, and tell her I need physical therapy.

I will try option a first


----------



## mike456 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok I am going to do what P-funk said (Get general strength, stretch what feels tight, lose weight- diet/cardio, learn good form/technique)

This is my program, I will do workout A today when I get home

TBW A:
Stretch: Hamstrings, Lower Back- 3x20sec RI
Dynamic Warm-up

A1. DB Pile Squat 5x5@30secRI
A2. Planks 5x- @30sec RI

B1. Cable Rows 4x5@30secRI
B2.Push-ups 4x-@30secRI

C1. Bird-dogs 3x- (5sec hold at extension)@30sec RI
C2. Side Planks 3x-@30secRI

Stretch: Hamstrings, Lower Back- 3x20sec RI

TBW B:

Stretch: Hamstrings, Lower Back- 3x20sec RI
Dynamic Warm-up

A1. DB Box Squat 5x5@30secRI
A2. Planks 5x- @30sec RI

B1. Machine Pull-ups 4x5@30secRI
B2. DB Standing Overhead Press 4x5@30secRI

C1. Bird-dogs 3x- (5sec hold at extension)@30sec RI
C2. Side Planks 3x-@30secRI

Stretch: Hamstrings, Lower Back- 3x20sec RI


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2006)

i thought you were doing neanderthal no more?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i thought you were doing neanderthal no more?



Is that americanese?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Is that americanese?



it is the name of the training program you dumb fuck canuck.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL

I realize that retard.  That is my next Halloween costume Captain Canuck.

I was busting on your statement in general


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL
> 
> I realize that retard.  That is my next Halloween costume Captain Canuck.
> 
> I was busting on your statement in general



you should wear it for christmas and come down the chimney for your children.  they would understand....Fuck Santa....We haev Capt. Canuck!!  Woot!  Woot!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 7, 2006)

Would if I could but I don't have a chimney.  Shit who am I kidding I would probably get stuck anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

You assholes just hijacked his own thread/journal! 







mike456 said:


> Ok I am going to do what P-funk said (Get general strength, stretch what feels tight, lose weight- diet/cardio, learn good form/technique)



I thought this was the main focus from the very start(?)  Has there been ANY improvement?  That sounds like a sound solid plan to me.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 7, 2006)

P-funk said:


> i thought you were doing neanderthal no more?



i started thinking I might not have the same problems as them, so I just made my own (their knee caps face in, mines don't) so I am just going to stop stressing about it, and do what you said


----------



## mike456 (Dec 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> You assholes just hijacked his own thread/journal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea I could do box squats know when I was know were close to that, but still lots of knee pain


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 7, 2006)

do you have a foam roller yet?
are u doing glute activation work?
are you warming up properly?

all of these have a tremendous effect on your goals. This is what I have been doing the past month

foam roll
dynamic flexiblity warmup
Joint warmup
glute activation
KB snatches
Pullups
Cable Rows
DB chest fly stretch
KB Front squats
Reverse Hypers
Static stretching of hip flexors, hamstrings, calves, ankles and neck

Before this I was unable to do 1 GHR and I am by no means weak. Now I can do sets of bodyweight GHR's no problem

If your interested I will post my entire dynamic warm up. I have seen incredible postural improvements doing this workout. At first I was only doing a few of those movements, but since have progressed to front squats with KB's


----------



## mike456 (Dec 8, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> do you have a foam roller yet?
> are u doing glute activation work?
> are you warming up properly?
> 
> ...


yea I have a foam roller and I been rolling my hips and calves almost everyday
yea I am always warmed up
for glute activation I stretch my hip flexors, and do some glute bridges, and I usually just squeeze my ass as hard as possible. Thanks for posting your program, but half of those exercises I cannot do.

yesterday I went to workout, and I couldnt even do 1 box squat with proper form, my knees just hurt too much, I swear my posture is getting worse everyday. 

my only option is to keep rolling stretching, train my upperbody, do some cardio, and stick to my diet so I can lose weight. I have been doing good with the diet for the past week or so


----------



## mike456 (Dec 8, 2006)

holy shit!- http://www.protonics.com/How Pelvic Instability is the root cause.htm


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 8, 2006)

alot of the problem is being inactive and sitting on your ass, you need to go play a sport


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

where is the knee pain?  maybe you have patella femoral?


----------



## mike456 (Dec 8, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> alot of the problem is being inactive and sitting on your ass, you need to go play a sport



I have been playing basketball very frequently, and we play sports in gym very other day.
Truse me I play as much as possible


----------



## mike456 (Dec 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> where is the knee pain?  maybe you have patella femoral?



the inner side


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2006)

it is probably just a mal tracking patella issue, do to your poor posture.

you really NEED to get someone to look at you and give you an analysis.  Your quality of life is the most important thing.  if you are this out of whack now....think aboutin 10yrs.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it is probably just a mal tracking patella issue, do to your poor posture.
> 
> you really NEED to get someone to look at you and give you an analysis.  Your quality of life is the most important thing.  if you are this out of whack now....think aboutin 10yrs.



well I am going home in a couple of weeks so I will go see my doctor, and maybe she will send me to a specialist


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2006)

mike456 said:


> well I am going home in a couple of weeks so I will go see my doctor, and maybe she will send me to a specialist



Save yourself a few bucks and skip the GP, go straight to the specialist.  That's what I did.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 8, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Save yourself a few bucks and skip the GP, go straight to the specialist.  That's what I did.



Agreed.  Don't waste your time with someone who's job is really not to diagnose orthopedic issues and movement impairment.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

down to 235 from 245 3 weeks


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

that is good!


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that is good!



I did something really stupid though yesterday, it was like 11:00 am without drinking or eating a thing I went outside played basketball, did some wrestling, and slap boxing (its basically boxing with an open hand- just practice) for 3+ fuckin hours, I have never been so drained, I can't even walk today


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2006)

Good job on the weight loss.

Meh that isn't as big of a deal as you make it, just don't make it a regular thing.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Good job on the weight loss.
> 
> Meh that isn't as big of a deal as you make it, just don't make it a regular thing.



yea thats what I thought, it isn't a big deal if it is a one time thing.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

*this makes no sense!*





that is exactly how my lowerbody is (I took this from the neanderthal no more articles)

this is how they commented on the pic:
Front View:  Client exhibits slight internal rotation of the humeri.
*A "kneecaps out" appearance (to compensate for internally rotated femurs) is also apparent, and laterally rotated feet are noticed with apparent pronation.*

can someone explain to me how they know he has internally rotated femurs from this picture?

ok this makes no sense, look what they say here, and look over what they said about the guy above, taken from part II: 
2) Examine your knees. Do they have a slight bend or are they locked? If they're flexed, give yourself a check in the internally rotated femurs and externally rotated feet columns.

His knees are not flexed, they are locked!!  

4) From your hips to your knees, do your legs turn in and the kneecaps point inward? If "yes," put a check in the internally rotated femurs column.

His knees point out!!  

that is why I found this article confusing


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

they do say it is "slight", and then they confirm it by the back view (which you can see the interal rotation a little more.  It isn't that pronounced though.  He does have knee caps that are externally rotated and externally rotated lower legs and pronation of the foot.

His legs look kind of like this:

 | |
/    \
that is aobviously an exageration (although I have seen lots of people like that...especially girls), since I can get proper angles with key board characters.


if the femure were externally rotated, they would line up with the lower legs a little more, kind of like this:

\


again, a terrible example because of the keyboard characters (lol)....again, they did say it was slight.  it isn't as pronouced as some peoples....you can see it if you were to take a ruler and draw a line down the front of the thigh, it would line up slightly behind the heel....it is hard to see I guess.  The back view does confirm it a little more, but it is very slight.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

okay, lol...those little drawings aren't showing up how they are supposed too.....That sucks.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> they do say it is "slight", and then they confirm it by the back view (which you can see the interal rotation a little more.  It isn't that pronounced though.  He does have knee caps that are externally rotated and externally rotated lower legs and pronation of the foot.
> 
> His legs look kind of like this:
> 
> ...



I am very confused now, when you said humeri you meant to say femur right??? they said the humeri was slightly internally rotated not the femur


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I am very confused now, when you said humeri you meant to say femur right??? they said the humeri was slightly internally rotated not the femur



Ah fuck my bad....yea, i meant to say femur....they say humeri so much for this guy that it stuck in my head as I was typing it.  

I was confirming this quote he made:


> A "kneecaps out" appearance (to compensate for internally rotated femurs) is also apparent, and laterally rotated feet are noticed with apparent pronation.



the knee caps out...pronated feet, and externally rotated lower legs with the internally rotated femur.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

so he needs to externally rotate his femur correct? wouldn't that make his knees point even more outward?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

mike456 said:


> so he needs to externally rotate his femur correct? wouldn't that make his knees point even more outward?



it will help the knee cap get in line with femur and prevent it from mal-tracking and decrease the possibility of tissue trauma and patella-femoral.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

after getting warmed up yesterday I tried out BW lunges, I cannot do the negative, but if I start from the ground I can do the positive with good form


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

mike456 said:


> after getting warmed up yesterday I tried out BW lunges, I cannot do the negative, but if I start from the ground I can do the positive with good form



slow down the negative...do split squats and focus on the lowering and the isometric in the hole and then the concentric.

deceleration is extremenly important.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it will help the knee cap get in line with femur and prevent it from mal-tracking and decrease the possibility of tissue trauma and patella-femoral.



alright thanks for straightening that out for me.

I think my problem is tight hamstrings, and TFL (I been stretching them everyday), but it all stemmed from the APT, the curve in my lowerback has really seemed to go down, it looks natural now...

in the postural assessment is says if your knees are flexed when standing, you have an internally rotated femur, and my knees are flexed when standing, and they look just like the guys in the pic


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> slow down the negative...do split squats and focus on the lowering and the isometric in the hole and then the concentric.
> 
> deceleration is extremenly important.



yea I can't do the negative, I can only do the positive, you mean while holding onto something? ok I will do that. I think balance is the problem, because when I attempt the negative I feel like I am going to fall over.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2006)

mike456 said:


> yea I can't do the negative, I can only do the positive, you mean while holding onto something? ok I will do that. I think balance is the problem, because when I attempt the negative I feel like I am going to fall over.



hold onto a broom stick with both of your hands, infront of you.


----------



## mike456 (Dec 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> hold onto a broom stick with both of your hands, infront of you.



good idea, thankyou


----------



## mike456 (Dec 21, 2006)

I been doing what P said, stretching what feels tight (hams hip flexors, TFL), working on general strength, and now I am experiencing a new knee pain, in the back of the knee, It just happened all of a sudden, in the back of my knee when I walk or lockout my knee, anyone experience this? anyone know why it is happening?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I been doing what P said, stretching what feels tight (hams hip flexors, TFL), working on general strength, and now I am experiencing a new knee pain, in the back of the knee, It just happened all of a sudden, in the back of my knee when I walk or lockout my knee, anyone experience this? anyone know why it is happening?



dont lockout your knee when you stretch your hams. you need to keep a slight bend otherwise your going to be stretching the ligaments behind the knee and that is no good.

you should feel the stretch about a hands length from your knee


----------



## mike456 (Dec 22, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> dont lockout your knee when you stretch your hams. you need to keep a slight bend otherwise your going to be stretching the ligaments behind the knee and that is no good.
> 
> you should feel the stretch about a hands length from your knee



that must be the problem, because I have been stretching without a bend in the knees, thanks


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 24, 2006)

How is the rest of your program going Mike? I haven't been around so fill me in. Are you still playing basketball? What's your current program look like? Are you still motivated? How is your core stability coming along?


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't leave us hanging. What's up Mike?


----------



## mike456 (Dec 28, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> How is the rest of your program going Mike? I haven't been around so fill me in. Are you still playing basketball? What's your current program look like? Are you still motivated? How is your core stability coming along?



Yea I am still playing ball. I am currently just trying to build some strength, balance, and rolling/stretching and most importantly lose weight. My knees are still fucked up, but the good news is that I am finally going to see an orthopedist/sports physician about it, really excited about that, maybe he can help me fix my posture, and stop the knee pain. Ofcourse I am still motivated. I am about 235lbs right now, the doctor says I will be good at 200, so that shouldn't be too hard. Losing weight is the most important thing right now.

thanks for stopping in


----------



## mike456 (Dec 31, 2006)

alright I was wrong I am not 235 I just got weighed I am 245  , the holidays fucked me up, time to get serious, I want to be a an athletic kid in 6 months.

I got to be consistent with being active everyday, and sticking to a good diet should be easy. 
I am going to write a program today, it will be focused on externally rotating my femurs, fixing my APT (core work), and gaining stability, and fixing the upper body posture also.

it is pretty sad that I have been a member here since february and I have 2000 posts on advising people what to do, and I am still a fat, weak guy that can't do a proper bw squat. I guess I have the weakest mind on this site.

ok that helped, time to do work. I am comitted to fitness...

Happy new year


----------



## mike456 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am working out, but I am to lazy to post it, once I get more organized I will start posting it...
I basically do chair squats (I don't know why but this is not improving  ), planks, bird-dogs, and I been working on bracing (I do this during school too while I am walking down the hall or just in class, lol kids must think I am crazy because I kind of shake when I put all my effort into it hehe)

and for upper body I just do rows, pull-ups, push-ups, military presses, and yes I will admit it curls and extensions 

I find when I brace my core, my posture looks better, so my core is probably the problem.

I been stretching my TFL, Hip Flexors, and pecs/anterior delt... Gave up on stretching my lower back, because I get pain after trying to stretch it...

how do you guys remember your workout to post it? do you write it down in between sets, or do you just remember it in your head?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up too much, Mike. Look at it this way, you have come a long way since your first post, we all have. You are more educated about what you need to tackle your health problems- through diet and training. 
Just look at what has improved and decide what is and isn't working. It still sounds like your diet/ eating habits is the toughest part. I think that because you eat at school and it doesn't sound like you have a ton of great healthy options food wise makes it tough. But there must be a way to work around that. Most of us on this site do our own grocery shopping so we can pick healthier options. Have you tried bulgarian squats. That might help you with regular squats.
Talk to P or Cow about it.


----------



## mike456 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Don't beat yourself up too much, Mike. Look at it this way, you have come a long way since your first post, we all have. You are more educated about what you need to tackle your health problems- through diet and training.
> Just look at what has improved and decide what is and isn't working. It still sounds like your diet/ eating habits is the toughest part. I think that because you eat at school and it doesn't sound like you have a ton of great healthy options food wise makes it tough. But there must be a way to work around that. Most of us on this site do our own grocery shopping so we can pick healthier options. Have you tried bulgarian squats. That might help you with regular squats.
> Talk to P or Cow about it.



Thanks

lol, I am very, very, very far away from doing a bw bulgarian squat


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, Mike.

I was about 235 and dropped down to 185 within the last year or two. The easiest things I can tell you about diet are the following:

-Make every meal a good meal. If, every single time you eat, you decide to make the meal a healthy one, you'll never go wrong. That means no pop, fast food, processed food, etc - you know what to avoid, so start doing it!
-Replace whatever you're drinking with water. It's probably one of the easiest ways to cut calories.
-Try not to sleep at a friend's house or have them over too often. This may sound stupid, but all my friends have the worst diets I've ever seen. And when I'm a guest at someone else's house, I don't want to be a burden and say something like, "Actually, if you could make whole wheat pasta, that'd be great. If you need to buy some for me, then so be it." You get the picture.
-See if you can do your own shopping. Completely ignore everything except what you bought.
-Keep reviewing and researching your knowledge of diet and nutrition. It'll serve you well.

When I first started I was in pretty sad shape. Just take baby steps, man. I started with DB squats and military presses and curls. I had no idea what I was doing. And now I'm doing overhead Bulgarian squats (yes, you heard me right), Turkish get ups, farmer's walks, and a lot of other exercises that are just plain awesome. Please don't hesitate to stop in my journal for ideas, post questions there, or PM me with anything you want to talk about. I think we're right around the same age, so I may be able to offer some extra insight if you need it.

Good luck.


----------



## assassin (Jan 13, 2007)

I read your goals at the first page .....buy a skip rope , jumping rope will help you lose weight , Gain balance and many other benefits ,even if you can't at the begining but keep trying....good luck


----------



## mike456 (Jan 17, 2007)

alright time to start posting again! my APT has gotten alot better, and now I just need to externally rotate my femur, thanks to cowpimp I know what to stretch, and today I just figured out how to temporarily externally rotate my femur...

here us what I did yesterday
stretched calves, hip flexors, groind, and TFL/it band
and I did side lying abductions, clamshells, glute bridges, RDLs, Box Squats, and alittle upperody work. I finally have hope that my knees are going to be alright. Plus I am going to an ortopedist this monday about my knees! so I am pretty pumped. Can't wait to be walking, running, and playing sports pain free! 

My main goals right now are to externally rotate my femur, and strengthen my core. I been working on bracing and planks alot lately, and I notice the difference in my posture, and performance.

TY so much IM!


----------



## mike456 (Jan 23, 2007)

wow I am pissed. Went to the orthopedist, and the only thing he does is take an x-ray, and than he tells me there is nothing wrong with my knees. I try to explain to him that when I am standing all the pressure is on the inside of my feet, and the dumbass says that it is normal. the x-ray clearly showed that my femur and tibiae were not lined up properly. What a joke and a waste of time/money.


----------



## RobT (Mar 20, 2007)

*long winded from a not so young man*

Mike, You are a hot mess. 

It took you several years to get where you are. Be real. To make life style changes, it is going to take a few years to see the results ...consistency is KEY. To have those changes stay a part of your life...that is an every day thing not and over night radical body change. 

Seriously, I have some advise worth every penny you paid for it. 

Pick a lane. What I mean by this is slow down a bit. Weight loss is not a diet. Diets only teach your body to store calories when they are coming in, in fact making your fat cells develop a greater ability to store more fat and hold on to them when you reduce calories. (So your body uses the muscle gains for calories first, then incoming fuel, THEN stored fat) and you are right back where you began, but More Fat than you were before. This is part of our survival mechanism. Natural and healthy actually.

Think about what you like to eat. Eat it in moderation and eat no more than 2000 to 2500 calories or units of energy a day. It really is that simple. Now, if you have goals like gaining muscle mass, or losing fat then you have to adjust your diet...but for now...get balanced with your eating. Lots of fiber, fruit, veggies and meat. LOTS of water, reduce junk food and bad fats .. Increase olive oil and flaxseed oils, etc... Research. Take the time to intergrate those habits. IT takes 3 weeks to learn a new habit and have it stick and 5 weeks to see any change from those habits. 
I use a free program from fitday.com to record what I eat and get an idea of what has calories in it and such. It adds a perspective.

Second, you are going through all kinds of fitness routines because you have pain. Pain means you are doing too much, or not doing it in a way that is good for your body. STOP. Slow it down. To achieve true fitness, you must have a balanced body, mind and emotions because everything is interconnected. Perhaps, you are doing the right weight lifting program but you are lifting to much, perhaps doing 4 hours of game playing is to much over night, remember you said your knee hurt after that, and then you went on and did your leg program a few pages back. What do you expect from your body. It is going to HURT! Your body is telling you something is wrong???pain is the feedback. Lack of pain is feedback, start recording it.

Your knee problems and aches can very well be caused to something called myofasical pain. In a nutshell is it when "knots" develop in the muscle and as a result they shorten. Think of your muscles like rubber bands and a tied knot then try to pull it to its original length???cannot do it. NO amount of streching will release them; in fact it often makes the pain worse. You need to learn how to message them, respect them, and care for them. You are still growing  until you are 25. Because your body is still developing it needs lots of care, good food. The bonus is that you can train your still growing body. Study nutrition, several hours of reading rather than a tv show or a video game is time well invested, and not overwhelming. You wont miss the time on the video game for example.

A very cheap book, which deals with this kind of issue, is called
"The Trigger Point Therapy Workbook, by Clair Davies". It will help you learn about your body and how to care for it through muscle message and trigger point release.

There is a great yoga program on the market from a guy called John Baptiste called Journey into Power. Power Vinyasa Yoga. There are three videos. One for new people and each video increase in skills.. I found it on ebay for 3 bucks, the first video and I did it for 3 days a week at first for a few weeks, then 4 times a week and so on Gradual increases because of my injuries and to develope a habit...but I made a plan put it on the wall for 3 months..I made my own structure then all I had to do was follow my own advise....

Most people think yoga is for women..And dismiss it, but the fact is that it may be the perfect thing for you. It will teach you have to properly breath AND move; it will stretch you and condition you at the same time. It will make you sweat and it will help you learn to listen to your body. Just FYI, it is a form of martial arts in the East, depending on the discipline.

I came back from 5 years of inactivity because of an injury and 60 lbs heaver. I went from a 36 waist which is great for my body type to a 46 waist.  A large shirt to a 3x. 

I started with yoga, drank more water, and started to substitue changes in my eating habits slowly. Life style changes, remember no diets. I got more flexable and motivated. 

I have moved back into weights slowly, starting at 20 lbs, yes that is all..and small amounts of cardio ( 15 minutes on low on the stationary bike)???slow gradual, consistent change. Life style changes and the changes in my body are small but profound... and I know that they will stay for the rest of my life. 

I am in a size 40now, and a 2x shirt ...not much increase in weights beacuse I want to learn perfect form first, but I increased cardio, and still do yoga. I have a shirt that I want to fit into by summer, my reward..see...got to play with you mind because that it your biggest block to change.

Point is, If I can do this later on in life. YOU can do this, you just need structure.

You can do this! Slow down. Journal EVERYTHING, every work out, diet changes, how you feel each day, post it where you will read it, give your self realistic GOALS each week, reward yourself. Graph it,  And above all else be kind to the body you live with and in. 

!!Great advise from all the people who have added to this thread. I have learned lots!!


----------



## mike456 (Apr 6, 2007)

trying to lose weight again, I don't care about muscle anymore... just wanna be healthy (But I am still going to be lifting weights) maybe a high rep range like 15 reps or something just to help me lose fat/increase cardio. With the diet I am just going to try to eat as much fresh fruits/vegetables as possible, I am not gonna have a high protein intake, maybe 60g a day. I am gonna be eating a shitload of beans also, and I am going to stay away from any saturated fat, because *I am 16 and already getting chest pain*, I have high cholesterol, and I think I am a know-it-all when it comes to health, but I am the most unhealthy person I have seen at my age. Gonna be playin basketball also to increase cardio. I still get a little knee pain but its nothing serious and I can play through it. So thats it, I just wanna be healthy, shouldn't be to hard, right?  (PS: I can't do a squat for shit anymore)


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

You should stick with high weight, low volume, workouts when you're cutting.  That helps to prevent loss of muscle.

Also, you should post your diet in Diet & Nutrition to make sure that there aren't any serious flaws that may hold you back from your goal of weight loss.

Good luck, man!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

I like what DOMS saiud but you could also go with something like

Strength
Bench-3x5
Rows3x5

Matabolic Work
Incline-2x15
Pullups/pulldowns-2x15

And so on. Keeping strength and muscle while actually adding some metabolic work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Mike. You are a strong guy- just remember that- you can do this. Not to sound like an info commercial but it doesn't matter about yesterday- put all your disapointments of the past behind and move forward. 

I think exercise wise you know what works and what doesn't. I would just say keep it simple and do movements that you enjoy so that you will be consistent. Maybe set some simple goals and when you achieve and then when you do scratch them out. Build on your successes not your failures. 

You should post your new goals and program in the training section too.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

BB-Can you put all of that together and stick on the back of a t-shirt, I want to buy 50!


----------



## mike456 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just got a new scale (weightwatchers 27 bucks) and I weigh 243lbs, this is a good thing because in the past I have weighed 250+ and I was shorter, and had less muscle than I have now, everyone I see that I haven't seen in years, says "You got huge, and you lost weight" (I got alot taller, I am 6'3" now) but I am still very fat. Maybe the scale will help keep me motivated  I think I will be in good shape at 200, Can't wait, lol.


----------

